# Knicks vs Sixers: Jan 10, 2007



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*







vs







*
*Date: Jan 10, 2007*
*Time: 7:30-PM*​*Knicks:*


> Things are looking up for the Knicks, who are coming home from an extended West Coast swing with a chance to make up some of the ground lost in the first month of the season. A 2-3 record on the road trip is acceptable. Knicks coach Isiah Thomas will have more players to work with next week against the Philadelphia 76ers Wednesday and Charlotte Bobcats Friday. He'd like to extend the winning streak to at least four games and keep pace with the Nets, who lead the Atlantic Division.


*76ers:*


> Chris Webber appears to be on the way out in Philadelphia. Webber, who has missed the 76ers' last six games, said Monday that he may never play with the 76ers again and that his representatives and the Sixers have been discussing a buyout "for a long time." Webber, who said he doesn't want to be part of the rebuilding process that kicked into gear when Allen Iverson was traded to the Nuggets Dec.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I couldnt imagine how all us knicks fans would feel is they went and lost this game lol.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Knicks got this. Is QRich finally playing?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Knicks got this. Is QRich finally playing?


I hear Q and nate will be coming off the bench tonight. Will see if it helps or hurts.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks looking good so far. There up 18-11 in the first. Marbury and Curry creating a great one two punch for the knicks so far.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

yup yup....my knicks are a game out of 1st place baby!.....


kerry washington is hot!:drool2:....just finished seeing her being interviewed by bobbito at the half....


to the fellas out there who do not know who kerry washington is...."she hate me" spike lee film.... give it a rent


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks win this one by a score of 106-99. It wasnt as close as that score would tell you. Knicks had a lead of 24points at one time.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> yup yup....my knicks are a game out of 1st place baby!.....
> 
> 
> kerry washington is hot!:drool2:....just finished seeing her being interviewed by bobbito at the half....
> ...


I'll one up ya, RAY. She got her start in Save The Last Dance. I immediatly labeled her the "Young Halle Berry." She's THAT damn good.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

easy win for the knicks against a team they are clearly better than.

this would be the game in which you could point to Zeke's plan and say this is what he meant by a complete team .

Qrich and JJeff doing a great job defensively on iggy , Eddy and frye having great games, as did marbury and q came back with his jumpshot which will help spread the defense because jeffries and lee got the ball several times on the perimeter open only not to pull the trigger , basically inviting triple teams on eddy curry.

bench players came in and provided good energy , but the game was won because all of the starters sans crawford did exactly what was expected of them and had good games.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

see this is what happens when you shorten your rotation.. fluent movement, poise, but the last half kinda upset me. We gave up the big lead like we didnt play anymore. I would like to see the determination we played with in thes game on every game. It'd be nice to win the division for once in a while so.. im predicting the next is a win 86-92 over the bobs.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*A nice WIN*, the Knicks was on their way to a 30 point WIN but..... to much Jared Jefferies on the court. 
*Isiah Thomas is killing this Knick Roster (with the use of Jared Jefferies in the rotation). *

David Lee is a PF, Q.Rich is a SF, and Balkman is a Hustling Rookie Swingman that helps out big time as a PF/SF/SG, they all add offense and defense inwhich this team NEEDS. 
Why are these three players fighting for each other playingtime when they have been the players that help this team get over the top? 

There was no need for Jefferies in last night lineup (30 MPG), he could'nt even draw a charge off of Rookie Carney...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #000000; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>PHILADELPHIA 76ERS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Rodney Carney, F</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Joe Smith, PF</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Samuel Dalembert, C</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>8-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Andre Iguodala, GF</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>3-12</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Andre Miller, PG</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kyle Korver, SF</TD><TD>35</TD><TD>6-16</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Alan Henderson, PF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kevin Ollie, PG</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Willie Green, SG</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>6-16</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Bobby Jones, F</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Louis Williams, G</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*39-88*</TD><TD>*4-14*</TD><TD>*17-19*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*19*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*99*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*44.3%*</TD><TD>*28.6%*</TD><TD>*89.5%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 12 (12)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>8-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jared Jeffries, GF</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>42</TD><TD>4-12</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>9-9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>7-12</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Renaldo Balkman, F</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mardy Collins, G</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kelvin Cato, C</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*34-64*</TD><TD>*9-19*</TD><TD>*29-39*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*38*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*106*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*53.1%*</TD><TD>*47.4%*</TD><TD>*74.4%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 22 (29)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* None
*Officials:* Bennett Salvatore , Eric Lewis , Monty Mccutchen 
*Attendance:* 18,931
*Time:* 00:00


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> A nice WIN, the Knicks was on their way to a 30 point WIN but..... to much Jared Jefferies on the court.


I agree that jefferies is used to much by zeke but saying thats why they didnt win by 30 is a joke. The whole team lost focus becuase of the big lead they had built and sixers showed some heart in trying to come back. The knicks got cought napping in the second half and had way too many turnovers. Most of them NOT BY JEFFERIES!

>>Steph=7 turnovers
>>Curry=6 turnovers
>>JC=3 turnovers

While Jefferies only had two turnovers. Ive got no problem with you bashing how zeke uses Jefferies, but I watched the whole game and can tell you thats NOT the reason the knicks didnt win by 30.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Marbury 1 more turnover than assist. That bothers me.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Marbury 1 more turnover than assist. That bothers me.


As it should, but dont forget to look at the 3 steals he had. Shows he is playing some defense.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> I agree that jefferies is used to much by zeke but saying thats why they didnt win by 30 is a joke. The whole team lost focus becuase of the big lead they had built and sixers showed some heart in trying to come back. The knicks got cought napping in the second half and had way too many turnovers. Most of them NOT BY JEFFERIES!
> 
> >>Steph=7 turnovers
> >>Curry=6 turnovers
> ...


O.K., I may have exagerrated to an extend however, if Coach Isiah would not have played the Starters & the Bench players along with Jefferies in that game the conclusion would've been close to a 20 point Knick WIN. 
Alot of Knick-Players are new to playing alongside of Jefferies and the clarity of it is showing on bothsides of the court in every game. 

As for Turnovers Malik Rose and Curry helped Marbury & Crawford practically lead the league in turnovers last season because Curry & Malik would never been down to catch a bounce pass inwhich the turnover would be added to Marbury or Crawford stats. 
With Jefferies poor passing, plus poor FG & FT percentage that means Crawford & Marbury have only two other options to pass the ball to and one of them is always doubled (Curry). 
Q.Richardson opened the game up at the SF-spot replacing Jefferies. 
And Q.Rich did a well job with the unit Frye, Lee, Marbury, and Crawford. 
Jefferies really wasnt needed because the 76ers did not have a scoring threat player for Jefferies to be out on the court longer than 8 minutes in that game.


----------

